# Old School Pyramid made by PPI??



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Was looking at an old issue of Car Audio and came across this ad, don't know if these amps were made by PPI but the inside looks very similar to the way my 5075DX looks, and the model numbers are similar too, 

see PBSP2300, PBSP2075, PBSP2050, PBSP4075, PBSP2100


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

The boards for those amps were made by PPI. Same boards as the M series or Sedonas I believe.
Not sure about the heatsinks. If I am not mistaken, heatsinks were usually built to spec by an outside supplier and then married to the in-house built boards at that time. 
That's a pretty cool ad. I did not know Pyramid ever offered all those models in the Super pro line. Only seen pics of the 2050 and 2075 models upto this point. The 2300 looks VERY interesting. Nomeclature does seem to fall in line with their PPI brethren.
Thanks for posting this.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Was just flipping thru one of the issues that may be sold, before they leave and came across that ad. The way the resistors are lined up next to the transistors are what made me think of the way my 5075 is.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Along with Pyramid, brands such as Pyle, Alphasonic and Lanzar were all decent cheaper alternatives for the more budget minded enthusiasts during the early 90's.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

If PPI made the boards for these Pyramid amps than they would have to have been decent compared to other Pyramid flea Market stuff. The suggested retail on these was just as much as the comparable PPI amplifiers.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

07azhhr said:


> Along with Pyramid, brands such as Pyle, Alphasonic and Lanzar were all decent cheaper alternatives for the more budget minded enthusiasts during the early 90's.


The LANZAR LXR series maybe, but the opti series definitely not.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Do you not remember the origional Lanzar opti 50c?


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

smgreen20 said:


> The LANZAR LXR series maybe, but the opti series definitely not.


Funny you are in the Lanzer thread speaking good about the opti 50c rev B.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

And this is you too is it not?



smgreen20 said:


> Thanks, nut I just got the 500 a few weeks ago. The 160 I will keep till I die. I'm striving to get one, maybe two, of each Opti amp. Some to use, the rest to keep in the collection.


 
Infact looking at the first post YOU started the thread. 



smgreen20 said:


> I might get a lot of flak for this, but it needs to be said and backed up with proof.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the old school ('92-97) LANZAR Opti series amps/subs. So I say this with love for this era LANZAR.
> 
> ...


I would say the 50c being able to run at 1/2 mono and put out over 750w it seems to be a pretty GOOD amp.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Pyramid must not have made a lot of these amps, I searched e-bay, google images and craigslist and didn't come up with a single one!

Anyone have any of the models in my first post??

So, I know PPI made boards for the Crutchfield brand amps, some Sansui amps, and looks like this line of Pyramid, what other amps had PPI boards? G&S Designs used PPI boards too right? Any others??


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

07azhhr said:


> Do you not remember the origional Lanzar opti 50c?


Yes I remember it, but with an MSRP of $1500, it's far from a cheaper alternative.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

And what's with all of this quoting me? I think you are misunderstanding something.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

cajunner said:


> I think he's referring to Lanzar as not being price-conscious in their beginning.


We have a winner.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

smgreen20 said:


> And what's with all of this quoting me? I think you are misunderstanding something.


I did not realize you ment price wise. Since I thought you ment they were not good it seemed funny to find a thread you started about loving these amps.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

It's all good.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

ahardb0dy said:


> Pyramid must not have made a lot of these amps, I searched e-bay, google images and craigslist and didn't come up with a single one!
> 
> Anyone have any of the models in my first post??
> 
> So, I know PPI made boards for the Crutchfield brand amps, some Sansui amps, and looks like this line of Pyramid, what other amps had PPI boards? G&S Designs used PPI boards too right? Any others??


I have an old Lanzar Pro that was built by PPI.


----------



## jking29 (Jan 6, 2008)

Some of the early Pyramid amps were actually Zed built, same with some of the early Boss amps.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

SaturnSL1 said:


> I have an old Lanzar Pro that was built by PPI.


Yes, I know. I want it. I'm just to broke right now, and will be for a while, to offer you a reasonable price for it. 


Keep it for me..... :wink:


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

She ain't going anywhere, don't worry lol


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

SaturnSL1 said:


> I have an old Lanzar Pro that was built by PPI.


What year was this Lanzar made? The board reminds me of a Power Class PPI.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

This amp isn't/wasn't mine, I can't remember where I found these pics. They were in my old school car audio archive. This is the PBSP-2075 model. The familiar "JKS" can be seen (upside down) on the board in the top left corner of the guts shot. Along with "Made In The USA".


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

PPI_GUY said:


> What year was this Lanzar made? The board reminds me of a Power Class PPI.


From around 91 to 93 if I remember correctly. It's older than the Power Class thats for true.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Gee, this makes car audio really hard if you can't categorize every single product based solely on the name on the box.



Edit: btw, awesome lanzar ad by the way. That chick only likes him because he has a big woofer.


----------



## DuggrHarryRussell (Sep 29, 2019)

ahardb0dy said:


> If PPI made the boards for these Pyramid amps than they would have to have been decent compared to other Pyramid flea Market stuff. The suggested retail on these was just as much as the comparable PPI amplifiers.


It is nice forum


----------

